# Single or double shot



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been making espresso in my new Sylvia using 14g coffee producing 2oz in about 25secs. I assume this is normally described as a double shot. I bring it up to 6oz with foamed milk. It tastes pretty good to me but my wife thinks it's too strong. I'm about to try 7g in the small basket but am unsure of how long the 1oz shot should take or what the final volume of the drink should be. Any advice? Is my 14g, 6oz drink the more traditional Italian cappuccino?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Strength is a matter of taste and preferences really. 14 g was a traditional dose for a double but nowadays with light roasts can go up to 20 g plus.

My advice stick with the double basket and split the shot for your wife . Single baskets are notoriously difficult to get good consistent extractions from and are hardly to used on here. There have been a couple of threads asking advice on single baskets recently , most advice has been. Don't use them .....

So either split the shot and use the same amount of milk for the drink or put more milk in her double shot .... Or try a different coffee


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

My advice would be not to 'mess' with the single basket. Never worth the trouble. Used a Silvia for many years & soon threw out the single basket. It is not just a matter of half the dose.

Give some thought to possibly weighing the ground coffee into the PF & then weighing out the extraction. Use a time factor of 25 seconds.

e.g 14g in with 20/22 g espresso out. If your Wife still finds this too strong try adding a little hot water to the base drink (like americano)& then top with micro foamed milk.


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll ditch the small basket. It's my machine anyway. Incidentally, just got back from Berlin. What generally passes for cappuccino out there is terrible. Bubbly, frothy milk on top of weak milky tasteless stuff. My wife liked it though. I rest my case (you can get it if you look around).

Jack


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just to clarify - does that mean using half the amount of coffee in a double basket if you want a single shot? Or just make a double shot and drink half? Sorry if this seems a silly question


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Make a double and drink half - if you only put 7g in a double basket results will be unpredictable, and probably undrinkable


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

RC1 said:


> Just to clarify - does that mean using half the amount of coffee in a double basket if you want a single shot?


I'm afraid it does not!. That can only result in a poor extraction. We are suggesting making a double shot as these are easier to produce.

Get the extraction right & maybe you will enjoy the double or split it for 2 people


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for your help, as you can tell I'm still a newbie.

I don't have any scales yet and have been trying to dial in my new MC2 by volume.

Should I be measuring from the top of the layer of crema or liquid? Is it normal to have to change the grind quite a bit between different beans?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Use the double spout on your portafilter and place 2 cups under it side by side = single shot in each


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yep that's what I've been doing and measuring to the 1oz line on each glass. Getting quite a good thick layer of crema and wasn't sure if I should include that in the measure of volume?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You may see it as a bit of a waste of coffee, but the simplest solution is to make your wife's coffee with a double basket and double dose, but simply switch the pour off half way through. The first part of the shot is arguably the best part anyway and you can then make your own coffee with a double shot.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

What beans are you using ? I've recently had Rave's Signature blend which is quite mellow compared to Old Brown Java or Sumatra .


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've got rave fudge at the moment. Not quite sure I've got the best out of them yet though


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

If you cut a double shots extraction time down.

Would this then technically be a Ristretto you'd be pouring?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jonathan007 said:


> If you cut a double shots extraction time down.
> 
> Would this then technically be a Ristretto you'd be pouring?


Interesting question. For a normale - 1:2 ratio - so, 40grm out from a 20grm dose in 25-27secs. For a ristretto - 1:1 ratio - 20grm out from a 20grm dose - and pulling the shot short, that is, less than the 25-27sec window.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some old school Italians would pull a ristretto this way I think , but in general that would be be a darker roasted profile bean .


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

RC1 said:


> Yep that's what I've been doing and measuring to the 1oz line on each glass. Getting quite a good thick layer of crema and wasn't sure if I should include that in the measure of volume?


I'm just about to start playing this evening and wondering about this too. do you measure from the top or bottom of the crema?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

yimpster said:


> I'm just about to start playing this evening and wondering about this too. do you measure from the top or bottom of the crema?


Don't measure by volume

measure by weight , precisely for the reason you asked above ...

16 g in 25 to26 g out


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

thought it was 14g in...getting more confused the more i read









i understand now you need to weigh of the final result

i wonder why you would use the shot glasses with the 1oz measure on it...grrrrr


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dose Is up to you , you'd a do 14 g if you wish ,

16 g was an example, , and a rough figure most people use to start but not set In stone .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Bluebottle book said the 7g dose comes from the fact the Italian government regulate the cost of an espresso to €1 and only a 7g dose makes this viable


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The Bluebottle book said the 7g dose comes from the fact the Italian government regulate the cost of an espresso to €1 and only a 7g dose makes this viable


Get jeebsy with the big Brain today ,....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just trying to raise the standard round here a bit


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Just trying to raise the standard round here a bit


fair point , wouldn't be hard ...


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

so 14g in = how much out?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's not set in stone but try between 22-23 g (14g x 1.6 )

14 g now would be considered a small dose for a double in a cafe but it really is all about how it tastes to you ...

Depends if your going to drink it as espresso or make a milk drink and with how much milk .....

Anyway if not " strong enough " then up the dose a bit ( remembering to coarsen the grind to hit the output in your given time frame )


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

you'll be hearing more from me later as i believe my grinder arrived today







probably make a new thread rather than just hijacking this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good idea .............

have fun


----------

